# Good read



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I thought that this might be of some interest.

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/10/bikes-of-the-bunch-orbea-orca-randonneuring-machine/


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Yep, that was good. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Good on him and fun to read but, I call bullshit on the 7% increase overnight in power at same HR using Rotor Q rings.


----------

